# YIKES #2! E39 M5 engine in E30!



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

See for yourself (knowledge of German helps):

E30 on 'roids

Patrick


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Check out those intakes! :thumbup:


----------

